
The Olympics’ Never-Ending Struggle to Keep Track of Time - ALee
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-olympics-never-ending-struggle-to-keep-track-of-time
======
josephxanderson
Omega’s advances, as well as the Olympic Broadcasting Service who provides all
the live feeds and graphics, is absolutely astounding.

